# New Camouflage pattern available at Battle Drum Wraps



## gju42486

NOW THATS NICE Z! Almost as good looking as i am  Way to go! :darkbeer:


----------



## lojacker

Very nice! Good job.


----------



## kydirtbag

z28melissa said:


> By popular demand, I have created Battle Drum's first line of camouflage... "Battle Camo Fall" :shade:
> This pattern is available on arrow wraps and stabilizer wraps, and can be incorporated into any custom/personalized arrow wrap.
> 
> This is my first attempt at a camouflage pattern, all feedback/suggestions are welcome.
> I hope to have a similar Spring version available within a few weeks
> 
> (click to view larger)



:set1_applaud::jam::RockOn::cheer2::rofl:


----------



## brt92

That looks sweet!!!


----------



## TeamPBR

Looks great. Any plans on developing film for dipping?


----------



## vonasemj

I would definately love to have some things dipped in that camo.


----------



## dc41

*camo*

awsome job wish i could get clothing with it


----------



## HC Archery

*Really nice. Great job!!!*


----------



## Mikie Day

that is a fantastic pattern...I see some monster bows people eyeing that up to match their bows....

Mikie


----------



## upserman

Rick that is really nice looking. I bet it would look awesome on a bow. Look forward to the SPRING.

Bob


----------



## jemedm

that really is a nice camo pattern....can't wait till my custom job arrives!!!!


----------



## oakwood304

TeamPBR said:


> Looks great. Any plans on developing film for dipping?


What he said!


----------



## z28melissa

Thanks everyone! I enjoyed making it :cheer2:

No plans for dipping yet, I mainly created it for use on our own products. But I don't see why not :noidea:


----------



## brnbser

nice pattern/design


----------



## Lil Okie

Great looking camo


----------



## swampfrogg

looks great, have any other patterns cause yas got something great going.


----------



## Robinhooder3

very nice but I have one question. Doesn't a camo arrow wrap defeat one of the main reasons to have a wrap? The aid of finding your arrow if it lands in a bush. not bashing I just need clarification.


----------



## hardwoodhitman

looks good guys:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## z28melissa

swampfrogg said:


> looks great, have any other patterns cause yas got something great going.


Thanks :wink: I'm shooting to have a Spring version complete this week.



Robinhooder3 said:


> very nice but I have one question. Doesn't a camo arrow wrap defeat one of the main reasons to have a wrap? The aid of finding your arrow if it lands in a bush. not bashing I just need clarification.


You would think so right  Despite the fact that a camo arrow wrap would make an arrow harder to find in the ground, we still get a LOT of requests for camouflage arrow wraps, not just for hunting but for target shooting as well. It's also a way to personalize your arrows... we have incorporated bright colored flames with this pattern on a wrap, added club names, etc. The pattern has also been used to wrap stabilizers and cover bow limbs


----------



## Big Eazy

Awesome pattern.:thumbs_up


----------



## squish2519

You really know how to make a guy want to buy more wraps:wink:


----------



## dgshooter

Melissa, 
You should concider copyrighting the pattern, then licensing for other products.


----------



## nativepride

looks pretty nice for your first attempt. great job.


----------



## stixshooter

Looks great!


----------



## Ders26c

looks great!! would lke to see this as a dip and/or clothing too!!! Would look good


----------



## Donk23

that looks sweet


----------



## Double S

Another great looking Pattern from Battledrum!:thumbs_up. Looks Fantastic. How about a Sagebrush/Grease wood pattern for use westerners?. :wink:


----------



## TcArchery08

kinda got a kings camo look to it very nice


----------



## hillbillyboy

oooo, purdy :thumbs_up :set1_applaud:


----------



## camotoe

droolin over here...way nice:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## z28melissa

Thanks everyone :thumb: I appreciate all the feedback! 
Here's "Battle Camo Spring".......


----------



## dkd1990

I like the spring better, but nevertheless great job on both. If you could get a film dipping for that, you be busy, very busy.


----------



## PSJOFRN19

I'll need more arrows....when one hits the forest floor, I'll never find it with it wrapped in that camo.Great job.:thumbs_up


----------



## SilverFlash

*Both are great!!!!*

Your Spring pattern blows away APG!


----------



## SmrtWntCrzy

Those are excellent patterns.Probably the closest I have seen to matching what we have here in eastern Ontario.


----------



## BeauBowhunter

I think both are great patterns and will work well! Great job! :set1_draught2:


----------



## countryboy173

its brighter than most camos like mossy oak or realtree. i like it a lot better! great job


----------



## Chromedog

I like it a lot. Almost has a 3D quality when you look at it,...very, very nice.


----------



## Big Eazy

Awesome looking camo.


----------



## muzzyman1212

that looks better than apg


----------



## mariah p

dgshooter said:


> Melissa,
> You should concider copyrighting the pattern, then licensing for other products.


+1 Your camo patterns are AWESOME!!


----------



## AlabamaSlammer

Great patterns... Love the contrast


----------



## bulldogharleys

Now if u had scent lock clothes in that pattern I would but a set.:darkbeer:


----------



## HC Archery

ttt


----------



## outdoordreamstv

*Camo*

Does that come in different colors?


----------



## 20ftup

Better get a license on that you hit a Homerun with those 2


----------



## cwoods

looks great!


----------

